# funny commercial



## Second (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone that likes usa networks shows will like this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71EHI55d1FQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 1, 2009)

Love Monk and Psych. Shame it will be Monk's last season. 

R/r 911


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Shame it will be Monk's last season. R/r 911



WHAT!!! why? i love that show.


----------

